# How to tell the sex of tiger barbs?



## Crossett (Mar 31, 2007)

One of my barbs has a swolen belly. Is there a way to tell if it's a female and she's pregnant? Or could this be some kind of illness?


----------



## The-Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

sexually mature males have a red nose and a red trailing edge to the dorsal fin.
females tend to be more rotund in comparison to males and do not have any red on the nose or dorsal fin.


----------

